# Quiet Shopfox mill/drill?



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone have any experience with the Shopfox M1111 mill/drill combo? http://www.woodstockint.com/SHOP-FOX-6-X-21-Mill-Drill/M1111/ 

I wouldn't normally go for a combo machine, 
But I have very limited space...and it seems that many milling machines have this feature anyways. I also like the R-8 taper spec...


Another criteria I must meet is" quiet!" 
I will mostly be using this in the evening, so it needs to be quiet to avoid irritating the family! The description says it has a brushless motor, but I really don't know if that's an indicator. 

My use for this machine: 

I'll be milling small strips of brass to length, and then drilling precision holes while still mounted in the fixture. I'd also like to use it as a drill press for wooden parts too...can this be done? 

Thanks for any help,
Jeff


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks very similar the the grizzly G0619. Traver's Tool has it too, but theirs is more pricey. A buddy of mine has the Grizzly and really likes it. I am considering one too. The dovetail column gives a lot more hieght so it easier to change tooling without messing up the X-Y settings. I don't know about quiet, but I don't think it will be that bad.

Grizzly G0619


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob, 
I've heard that Grizzly and Shopfox really are bassically the same. Supposedly Shopfox is the version sold through private retailors. 

As for price, 
There's a place on ebay (with great feedback) that has the Shopfox in the $1200.00 range with "free shipping" as long as you don't mind picking it up at the freight terminal. It's a little hard to find since they didn't list it by the part number, but rather by the machine dimensions.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By s-4 on 17 Apr 2011 03:11 PM 
Thanks Bob, 
I've heard that Grizzly and Shopfox really are bassically the same. Supposedly Shopfox is the version sold through private retailors. 

As for price, 
There's a place on ebay (with great feedback) that has the Shopfox in the $1200.00 range with "free shipping" as long as you don't mind picking it up at the freight terminal. It's a little hard to find since they didn't list it by the part number, but rather by the machine dimensions. 

They probably are, pretty much the same. Look for the best deal. Grizzly is getting better at stocking repair parts. That may be a consideration. Make sure it's got a one phase motor. Sometimes they don't list that specifically. 


I've picked machines at the freight terminals before. It's really easy. Show the paperwork, they fork lift it into your pick up, out the door in 30 seconds. Getting it out of the truck at home and into the shop is the hard part. My mill drill is about 400 pounds too. It dis-assembled into manageable parts so I could handle it myself.


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Guys,

What makes the noise on these machines is any metal gearing in the head. I have a mini-mill by SIG. Sold under many company names. I changed the metal gears out for belts and pulleys (took all of 20 minutes to do) and the noise level was reduced considerably! I believe the vibration factor was lessened also. I now enjoy long periods of machining without hearing protectors. Wood should be no issue, just have to adjust the speed of the spindle.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! 
Changing to a belt is a great idea, but it seems it may not be necessary. 
I contacted the manufacturer for their thoughts... They seem to think the machine itself is not particularly loud, but that it really depends on what I'm cutting. In my situation, the metal milling jobs will be relatively quick...so even if they're loud it won't be a problem. I think most of the use should be precision hole drilling. Unlike older mills, this unit uses a variable speed DC motor on the spindle. I think this feature is helpful in making it run quieter. 

So after doing this bit of homework...I'm pretty sure I'll be ordering one of these once I clear out my HO layout in the garage! Anyone interested in HO? haha


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By s-4 on 19 Apr 2011 07:31 PM 
Unlike older mills, this unit uses a variable speed DC motor on the spindle. I think this feature is helpful in making it run quieter. 

To clarify my misleading sentence: The DC motor "drives" the spindle. The motor is not on the same shaft as the spindle.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By s-4 on 20 Apr 2011 05:17 AM 
Posted By s-4 on 19 Apr 2011 07:31 PM 
Unlike older mills, this unit uses a variable speed DC motor on the spindle. I think this feature is helpful in making it run quieter. 

To clarify my misleading sentence: The DC motor "drives" the spindle. The motor is not on the same shaft as the spindle. 
No, almost never. The motor drives the spindle by means of gears or belts. There would be too much strain on the motor bearings with it direct. The spindle runs in much heavier duty bearings without risking damage to the motor.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay 
For the record, the spindle is driven by a cogged belt.


----------

